# Honda GX 160 (reduction case)



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Code RH2* GC02-8838661


OK i have a Blue Bird bed bug, for some reason the oil seal came out. oil level was fine before i ran it. Any who, when popping the cover off is there anything in particular i need to look at and examine? don't want to just replace the oil seal and call it a day. 

i also noticed it had two reductions for this engine, how do i know which one is it? some part numbers are the same and some aren't. My Honda dealer is MTA, is it something i should call them on or is there a code # i didn't see on the reduction case?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

whats your engine serial and spec. Most of the time when you look up parts and there is 2 of something is going to go by spec of engine and serial number breaks duh i didnt seee that in the post .... you already have that there

I can look it up on tuesday when at work and see what the difference is


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

rotti1968 said:


> whats your engine serial and spec. Most of the time when you look up parts and there is 2 of something is going to go by spec of engine and serial number breaks duh i didnt seee that in the post .... you already have that there


most of the main things like the clutch disk and the clutch plates are the same by looking at the part numbers. its the small things that are different.

I know the Disk and the Clutch plates i need to look at but is there anything i should look at on them to know if there bad, i don't have experience with the reductions on the hondas as this is my first time in the three yrs i'v been doing this.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

I can give it a look on tues day and see what the difference is


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks Rotti but i figured i would call them (MTA) Tuesday since this is Memorial Day weekend.

But since i have the weekend is there anything i need to look for as far as worn out signs or parts that go bad over time? this machine is 4yrs old close to 5yrs.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

i have some service cd's here at home ill do some looking and post info for you saturday, i have not had to many of these apart.


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Well i tore it down today, everything was fine except of course the oil seal and i got on MTA resource page and got the service manual for the engine. checked the friction plate and the plate clutch specs and they were all within. The pressure clutch though looked worn, the manual didn't give a spec on it though so i guess i will call them and see if there is a spec on it or not. oh well glad i took it down the engine was caked in mud everywere. still have to take the stupid flywheel off. never new how much red mud (Southern Clay) that thang slings and the places it could get into.


----------

